# Paph. sanderianum flask



## orchidman77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally got these deflasked! The cross is 'Red Delight' x 'Bionic Man' AM/CCE/AOS.

These are some of the best paph seedlings out of flask I've seen - strong, mostly the same size, perfect grassy green, and the leaves are remarkably firm/turgid. I got 25 good seedlings and about 9 more tiny ones that I planted just out of curiosity.

As always - small orchiata, moist and low light/fert for a month, KelpMax soak - can't wait to see these guys grow!!






















David


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2016)

Thats alot of seedlings!!! I hope you have good luck with these, keep a progression posting!! Some people leave the agar on, did you leave any?


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2016)

they look very sturdy for sandies.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2016)

Who did the flasking David?


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2016)

Good luck with them.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 24, 2016)

Troy, I didn't leave agar on - I tend to separate at deflasking and get them on their own.

Sam Tsui flasked them! He had several interesting things in flask now.

David


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 26, 2016)

Beautiful little babies.


----------



## phraggy (Apr 26, 2016)

good luck with these, at the moment they look brilliant --hope you can keep them that way.

Ed


----------



## troy (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you orchidman77 I'm defenitely getting my brachy fix on!!


----------



## Markhamite (May 8, 2016)

Beautiful seedlings. Hope they grow into some awesome plants.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 8, 2016)

Wonderful! It just occurred to me that when all are blooming size, assuming $500 average per plant, we're looking at around $20K worth of sandys here. Hmmm...retirement fund possibilities...


----------



## orchidman77 (May 8, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Wonderful! It just occurred to me that when all are blooming size, assuming $500 average per plant, we're looking at around $20K worth of sandys here. Hmmm...retirement fund possibilities...



AHH! My master plan revealed!! :evil: :clap: :rollhappy:

David


----------



## My Green Pets (May 10, 2016)

So after some brief web browsing, it seems like sanderianum is a 10-year wait from flask to bloom. Is this accurate?

I would like to have a sandy...


----------



## suzyquec (May 11, 2016)

Beautiful babies. I have been debating on whether to purchase one of these from Sam and your photos have made that decision for me. Thank you for the push!

Susan


----------



## Justin (May 11, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> So after some brief web browsing, it seems like sanderianum is a 10-year wait from flask to bloom. Is this accurate?
> 
> I would like to have a sandy...




Yes.that is true


----------



## Tom-DE (May 21, 2016)

10 years or longer, and that is assuming under good culture.

Good luck with them, David. At least the seedlings have the typical shiny leaves of sanderianum....trade away few if I were you, that way, you get back some of your investment.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Update:*

Sanderianum seedlings are looking good! Growing slowly as advertised (and well-known)...but they seem healthy and happy.






David


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2016)

Beautiful, beautiful sandy seedlings!


----------

